# Double Teeth?



## tkdangl (Oct 6, 2010)

My 8 month old chi is growing in his adult teeth without his baby teeth falling out so right now he has a double pair of front teeth, and canine teeth on the top and on the bottom. I had purchased a rope toy to see if that would help, and it seem to have helped with his bottom front teeth, but now the adult teeth are growing in extremely crooked and out of place. I really do not want to have him to get surgery, for one, we can't afford it right now, and two, I dont want him to have to go through that  it doesn't seem to be bothering him, but for me, it's just not normal. Any suggestions?


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I just gave Peebo his chicken wings and his front teeth fell out! I am sorry that is all the advice I can give, all of his front teeth came out that way.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is common in chis. I wouldn't worry about doing anything right now. Just give him hard things to chew hoping they fall out on their own. If they don't, you have to worry about the baby teeth rotting later on. I don't think it's anything to worry about right now as long as it's not causing any problems with your chi.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

When you make the appointment to have him neutered, have them pull his retained baby teeth. It's likely that since they have grown in next to the permanent teeth, they won't fall out on their own. They can decay and cause damage later on, so best to schedule that neuter and then have them pulled at the same time.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

my TucTuc got like double roll of teeth in his mouth..we waited and waited but nothing fall out.....the Vet removed 13 teeth......


----------



## tkdangl (Oct 6, 2010)

He is already neutered so can't do it then. I talked to the vet about it a couple months ago and she told me to just keep an eye on it...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah well if they dont come out by themsleves it is sometimes better to have them removed, cause they can cause problems and for the adult teeth to come in wonky.
Were they not like this when he was neutered?
Usually vets do it at the same time.
When Darla was spayed she got some teeth removed.


----------



## tkdangl (Oct 6, 2010)

I told them about the teeth and they told me just to keep an eye on them. They didnt even say anything if it was a possibility to remove them while he got neutered.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They don't coz they want u to pay again give it a month if any are loose wiggle them get him to chew a lot bully sticks, raw bones try and get them out if not you'll have to book him in for them to come out


----------

